# Santa pod today. R33 gtr crash at 130mph?



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Heard a lot about this and that it was pretty messy as it crossed the finish line at 130 mph and crashed.

Hope it was no one on here and if so hope all is ok ? 

Anyone have any info?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fuuuuuuuuk 

Hope the driver was ok....

I'm going tomorrow... the goose is making 409 @ hubs now so feeling a bit nervous..... 

Shate I hate hearing stories like that


----------



## simonek9 (Apr 10, 2011)

It was a white R32, think he got 11.something @ 130 and then as it passed the gantry it skidded into the left wall from the right hand lane  Hope all involved were ok.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

simonek9 said:


> It was a white R32, think he got 11.something @ 130 and then as it passed the gantry it skidded into the left wall from the right hand lane  Hope all involved were ok.


Anything at 130mph is not going to be pretty, hope the drivers fit and well


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shit. Hope they where ok and I guess the car was wrecked. Powerful gtr then but sounds like it lost control braking or lifting off? 

Trying to think who it could be ?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Shit. Hope they where ok and I guess the car was wrecked. Powerful gtr then but sounds like it lost control braking or lifting off? 

Trying to think who it could be ?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Hope driver is ok does anyone no wot happened and who it was


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

thats rubbish, I love going to the Pod x


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

hope everyone involved are ok


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Well i hope its not down to bad track prep again near the end of the track? I would of thought Santa pod would of learnt there lesson from last year. 

There was a few that crashed last year because of this.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I was there mate and had to try get our car of the track and onto the truck. Right mess. Plus the rx7 that went into the wall the run before us  

Checked all the forums and no mention of the car or owners.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the lack of silence is never good. Normally someone would know something and be able to comment


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

It wasn't you then Fuggles? Lol Just remembered you had an good spec White r33. It wasn't cliff j as I have checked with his wife lol.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone said it was a 32 earlier in post


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh yea just seen that. I saw it as an r33 on mlr hahaha.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ouch 130?!!!! Big fingers crossed the driver is fine!
Bob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Well i hope its not down to bad track prep again near the end of the track? I would of thought Santa pod would of learnt there lesson from last year.
> 
> There was a few that crashed last year because of this.


This was discussed in a lot of detail at a meeting of the HKS racers last year and it was strongly rejected that the accidents were down to poor track prep.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> This was discussed in a lot of detail at a meeting of the HKS racers last year and it was strongly rejected that the accidents were down to poor track prep.


Really ? wasn't there a few cars that went off on the same day at around the same point? 

I thought project gtst that crashed said he belived it was also?


----------



## simonek9 (Apr 10, 2011)

It was definitely a white R32 with black decals. We followed it as they arrived at the pod (towed by a landrover or something) and I watched the run/crash :-(


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

How did he crash bad track or something broke


----------



## dalecrx (Feb 8, 2007)

I was there at santa pod when this happened. 
I personally think there was something bad on the track as after the marshalls went onto the track to repair one of the sensors by the finish line and walked down to the point where the skyline started to spin and you could hear them as they walked due to the glue on the track, then there was a section where the guys slid on the track. One of the Marshalls fell over as the track was slippery. 
He went ass over tit!! I do think there could have been down to bad track prep, or after a spill it had not been cleaned up properly. 
The car was a right mess, i think the driver was ok as the ambulance did not shot off.


----------



## Temponlyme (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all. 
Driver is fine, car is not (I'm a friend of his and just got word from his younger brother).

Apparently even the stereo snapped in half.

Also. To quosh any rumours the car was perfectly prepped and always was. The run before his involved a MKII Escrote that leaked a diff. He did wait 15 minutes for the track to be cleaned but it seems it wasn't cleaned enough.


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

Im a fire marshal at santa pod and one thing i do know is they make sure the track prep is exallent, im Glad to hear the chap is ok


----------



## Temponlyme (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, he's been going there for two years in that car and never had a problem before.

Still, not here to argue the toss merely to put out the good news that he is fine.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

dalecrx said:


> ....... One of the Marshalls fell over as the track was slippery...................do think there could have been down to bad track prep


or it could have been something deposited by the car. Stick to the facts please


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Temponlyme said:


> Hi all.
> Driver is fine, car is not (I'm a friend of his and just got word from his younger brother).


Glad to hear the driver is okay, that's the most importnat thing. Though we love our cars they are just metal, glass and plastic at the end of the day


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Apparently even the stereo snapped in half.


That's insane. Glad to hear the driver was OK.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

blue34 said:


> This was discussed in a lot of detail at a meeting of the HKS racers last year and it was strongly rejected that the accidents were down to poor track prep.



Besides, if anybody has any concerns about track conditions before a run then they shouldn't run. If the track was that bad then every car would have crashed.

Ultimately, the decision to run is down to the driver or team. It's no good having concerns about track condition and then running anyway, if you crash then it's down to you. You had concerns but chose to run anyway, neither the track nor the organisers are responsible for your decision.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Glad to hear the driver is okay, that's the most important thing. Though we love our cars they are just metal, glass and plastic at the end of the day


Actually yours is only metal John.............. :runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

... with a lot of air! :chuckle:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Madden said:


> It wasn't cliff j as I have checked with his wife lol.


130mph rules me out imediately you mug!!! LOL 

Best regards to the driver, that has to be scarey as hell !!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> 130mph rules me out imediately you mug!!! LOL
> 
> Best regards to the driver, that has to be scarey as hell !!




What is your speed now cliff? i did think of you when i first read this. But figured you wouldn't be going through at this speed. 

PS mine will be out soon to play you up mate :blahblah:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

117mph is my maximum terminal. 116 is the normal speed. 
I would've probably retired before you get your arse to the startline next to me Matty  I'm thinking that's what you're hoping for


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> 117mph is my maximum terminal. 116 is the normal speed.
> I would've probably retired before you get your arse to the startline next to me Matty  I'm thinking that's what you're hoping for


PMSL, you might just be right there mate.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

It was defo a 32 not 33


----------

